# Doctors/Dentists



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

When we come to live in lovely Cyprus which cant be soon enough for me!

Do we have to be a registered citizen to join the doctors/dentist?

Do we have to have private healthcare?

What have some people done since they have gone to live in Cyprus?

Any information or explanation will be greatly received.

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> When we come to live in lovely Cyprus which cant be soon enough for me!
> 
> Do we have to be a registered citizen to join the doctors/dentist?
> 
> ...



If you are working and payingsocial insurance you are entitled to treatment at state hospitals. If you are not paying social insurance you will need to have private insurance. 
Dental treatment is usually private although I think you can get emergency treamtent at the hospital.
You will need to get your alien card as soon as possible but you dont need it register with a doctor or dentist.

take a look at this link, itgives you all the information you need.

Healthcare in Cyprus

Regards Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi i use a privte dentist she is great(i hate dentist) cheaper than private uk.
Hubby had op at state hospital (henia only waited 2 weeks)
you can buy most med from chemist.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

You can go to the General Hospital with a E 1 11 card which you get from your UK post office

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> You can go to the General Hospital with a E 1 11 card which you get from your UK post office
> 
> Cherie


It,s not E111 anymore.
You need an EHIC card.
But for anyone living and working here you need to get an E106 which covers you for 2.5 years for treatment in the local hospitals.
for anyone on Uk pension or state benefits of any kind its now an E121 which you need.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just to clarify the types of cards.
The EHIC (european health insurance card) is necessary as it covers you in any european country and also if you are living over here and you go back to visit the UK and you get ill you need it to get free treatment. Otherwise you would have to pay or treatment once you have been out ofthe country for more than 6 months.
The E106 and E 121 entitle you to treatment here.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

There are plenty of people who will assist you with good information, however theres also some who registered 2,5,10 years ago and the syatem (mostly due to the EU) has changed much, and continues to evolve almost weekly (it certainly feels that way). If you need a helping hand to go to the various offices with you then I am sure you will make/meet friends quickly who will hepl. Failing that there are some agents you can pay to do the leg work for you.


----------

